# MTB Route Planning



## akb (30 May 2013)

Just wondered how others plan their MTB trail routes?

Myself and a mate are looking to explore more of the local trails / bridal ways etc and need some tips on making the most of the routes around us. When I ride; i like to have a defined start and finish point to the ride (be it the pub! or a loop from home)
How do you go about planning your routes off road? Any tips or pointers? We are looking to do a 5-10 mile off road loop at the weekend but not sure where to start.

Cheers, Anil.


----------



## Howard (30 May 2013)

Check out strava for your area. Look for the bits that are ridden a lot - they are likely to be the most interesting trails. Otherwise google, or pop in to your LBS and ask them for local knowledge.


----------



## dan_bo (30 May 2013)

https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/oswebsite/


----------



## Cubist (30 May 2013)

Lbs recommendations, mapmyride and mapo.eter searches. A lot depends on what you want. You could get the mountain iking bible for your area, search v-publishing.co.uk the books have 25 or so routes, from 10km to long distance epics, and grade by ability. Where do you live?


----------



## Cubist (30 May 2013)

Try google. Just type in mtb and your county into the search box . MBR site lists rides, as does cyclesurgery. Of course you could just look for bridleways on an OS layer on Bing maps, then switch to Birdseye or aerial to see what it really looks like.


----------



## akb (30 May 2013)

Thanks all. Very useful info. Shall use all of the above to see what I can come up with.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (30 May 2013)

This is useful for checking routes too - http://wtp2recorder.appspot.com/wheresthepath.htm


----------



## gaz (3 Jun 2013)

opencyclemap.org has well labelled cycle routes and bridle paths.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> opencyclemap.org has well labelled cycle routes and bridle paths.


There are also errors and omissions a plenty. Granted it's not as bad as it was, but it's a long way off accurate


----------



## gaz (3 Jun 2013)

bing maps also allows you to view the map in OS mode, which is useful for looking at bridle paths etc..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2013)

strava, then plot it using bikehike OS mapping then dump it on an Extrex or similar and accept the opencylemaps have errors and omissions (er just like OS maps!) and then when you've done your ride, correct the errors and omissions and help improve opencyclemaps.


----------



## Globalti (4 Jun 2013)

Buy the OS map and it will reveal a mass of trails and byways that you won't find on the internet. It will also show you places of interest nearby. You need to be looking for yellow or white roads and green dashed bridleways. This is the area covered by Explorer map 208:


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2013)

Let's hear it for good old paper maps, but you can print legally if you subscribe to the OS Getamap site. I plan on OS and print a copy, then plot on Garmin Connect at satellite layer for accuracy before downloading to the Garmin.


----------



## Globalti (4 Jun 2013)

You can't beat an old-fashioned map. They're affordable, they need no batteries, you can study them for hours and work out interesting routes (they make excellent on-the-bog reading) and Britain has the best maps in the world. They show you the whole picture with contours and you won't miss any attractions just off your chosen route. The 1 in 25,000 map covers just about the right area for a day tour by bike, on or off road, in fantastic detail. 

Using a GPS is like reading the map through a cardboard tube.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2013)

Maps and GPS as the backup !! I bought some MTB maps on CD from a local company who had some great circuits in the Dark and White Peak.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Jun 2013)

Globalti said:


> Buy the OS map and it will reveal a mass of trails and byways that you won't find on the internet. It will also show you places of interest nearby. You need to be looking for yellow or white roads and green dashed bridleways. This is the area covered by Explorer map 208:


Big thumbs up for paper maps, and everything stated above.... apart from the 'white roads'. Unless they have green dots running along them you can pretty much guarantee that they are private access tracks. The green dots signify that there is legal public access along them, but they are not definitive public rights of way. In the majority of cases these are unsurfaced unclassified county roads (UUCRs).


----------



## Ticktockmy (7 Jun 2013)

Ffoeg said:


> Big thumbs up for paper maps, and everything stated above.... apart from the 'white roads'. Unless they have green dots running along them you can pretty much guarantee that they are private access tracks. The green dots signify that there is legal public access along them, but they are not definitive public rights of way. In the majority of cases these are unsurfaced unclassified county roads (UUCRs).


The majority of white roads shown on the OS maps in England are in fact public roads, used to be called County or Cart roads, Land owners have over time put signs up to say "private road" to deter people using them, then in time by custom and practice people assume they are private roads. the only way to check is to view the definitive (ROW) maps held at council and County Rights of way Offices.
Two events that have confused the right of public passage over White roads, was the enclosure act in the 1800,s but during the first world war, the government levied a land tax on the owners of land in England, however if you had a track or path crossing your land and if you declared that the Public had right of passage over it then you got a large discount on your tax, so most landowners opted to declare the tracks as ROW, the UK government being very organised noted this on the Land registers as being a public ROW, and to this day you can view the register and the associated maps because the status of a track or path declared as a ROW is still valid. and do landowners get a right strop on when you show the fact that 90 odd years ago the owner at that time declared it as a ROW. The land registers are held at the British Library in London.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Jun 2013)

Definitive maps (and accompanying statements) will only show the legal existence of footpaths (FP), bridleways (BW), the relatively new status of restricted byway (RB) and byways open to all traffic (BOATS). It came about via legislation in 1949, and only shows those that were originally claimed by parishes in the early 1950's from historical evidence, and subsequent legal changes since that time - diversions, creations and extinguishments.

Having worked with def maps on a day to day basis for close on 20 years, I can vouch that the OS depict the PRoW network very well indeed. Obviously the scales used (25K and 50K) do limit accuracy in representing the 'exact line' but for most countryside users purpose they are more than sufficient. 

The def map does not show 'white roads' as there is not such legal designation or definition. 'White Road' is just a descriptive term for a map feature, since that's how they are depicted, much the same as green squares, blue squiggly lines and brown splodges. On the ground they get referred to as 'green lanes', again this is just a descriptive 'catch all' term that has no legal standing. The OS use 'twin parallel lines with white infill' (aka white roads) to depict a range of tracks from urban residential roads to private farm access tracks, so coming out with a sweeping statement such as "The majority of white roads shown on the OS maps in England are in fact public roads" is utter tosh.

UUCRS (as I stated above) have public access rights, although only passage on foot can certain and any higher rights are in many cases questionable. However you'll find these on the local highway authority's (the county council usually) 'List of Streets'... not the definitive map.

Anyhoo, here's the IMBA take on this - http://imba.org.uk/what-are-white-roads/


----------



## Motozulu (12 Jun 2013)

Sorry to butt in on the legal rumblings at the Old Bailey here  but where is my best bet to get a decent OS map of Cannock Chase?


----------



## PK99 (12 Jun 2013)

akb said:


> Just wondered how others plan their MTB trail routes?
> 
> Myself and a mate are looking to explore more of the local trails / bridal ways etc and need some tips on making the most of the routes around us. When I ride; i like to have a defined start and finish point to the ride (be it the pub! or a loop from home)
> How do you go about planning your routes off road? Any tips or pointers? We are looking to do a 5-10 mile off road loop at the weekend but not sure where to start.
> ...


 

"ride with gps" using the "Open Street Map Cycle" map setting

http://ridewithgps.com/


----------



## Peteaud (12 Jun 2013)

I know it wont help the op, but here in the South West we have 1SW http://www.1sw.org.uk/experience/

Clicking on the interactive map and zooming in it shows bridleways and paths, click on these for pics and info.

i.e

http://map.1sw.org.uk/#!/trail/5905

Little bit hit and miss, but i like the idea and wish it would go countrywide.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Jun 2013)

Motozulu said:


> Sorry to butt in on the legal rumblings at the Old Bailey here  but where is my best bet to get a decent OS map of Cannock Chase?


WH Smiths, outdoor shops, petrol stations, Halfords plus plenty other outlets.

It's OS Explorer sheet 244 you're after. Paper will be around £8, but the laminated (waterproof and last much longer) ones run out at a bout £14.


----------



## Motozulu (14 Jun 2013)

Great stuff thanks mate - I'll have to invest in one.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jun 2013)

Motozulu said:


> Sorry to butt in on the legal rumblings at the Old Bailey here  but where is my best bet to get a decent OS map of Cannock Chase?


Above and Beyond sell laminated OS maps (Active Map) for £10


----------



## Motozulu (17 Jun 2013)

Cheers Greg.


----------



## Cubist (17 Jun 2013)

Or join the OS online so you can print your own from Getamap. Go to Shaun's commission links page http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclechat-commission-links.126629/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jun 2013)

but don't use an inkjet printer and go out in the rain!


----------

